
Medium.com has such a beautiful UX (please ignore, just a love post) - Sakes
I&#x27;m in love with medium.com&#x27;s UX.  It&#x27;s just so clean, responsive, simple, and beautiful.<p>Just giving a shout out to you guys over at medium. Your team must be amazing to produce something so elegant.
======
chatmasta
A fresh page load (no cache) of a medium article downloads close to 1mb of
assets in 11 seconds on my home ISP connection.

It's nice, but it could be faster. Considering medium is just displaying text
posts, there really is no need for so much cruft.

~~~
Sakes
Definitely a reasonable critique. What I didn't originally realize is that
medium is more than blogging software. It promotes community among writers.
You can also create an account and just follow people. (Yes, I know this is
obvious to most)

I'm of the opinion that when you're developing an app that will be used
regularly, it is justifiable to have an expensive initial load time, provided
it allows for a better experience on following uses.

I understand there are purists out there that disagree with this, but...
"Yeah, well, that's just like... their opinion man". There are always trade
offs. You just have to make tradeoff decisions based upon the needs of your
primary user base.

~~~
Sakes
Down vote instead of engaging in a discussion? Here's another comment for you
to down vote.

